# Convite- Pregão - tomada de preço / Modalidades de licitação



## erikkung

Alguien me puede ayudar a traducir las palabras portuguesas (Brasil) *convite, * _*pregão y tomada de preços*_ al español? Se trata de modalidades de licitaciones, a continuación, coloco las definiciones de cada una de estas modalidades.

*Convite*: modalidade de licitação entre quaisquer interessados do ramo pertinente a seu objeto, cadastrados ou não, escolhidos e convidados em número mínimo de 3, pela unidade administrativa, a qual afixará, em local apropriado, cópia do instrumento convocatório, e/ou estenderá aos demais cadastrados na correspondente especialidade que manifestarem seu interesse com antecedência, de até 24 hs da apresentação das propostas. 

*Pregão*: modalidade de licitação  em que a disputa pelo fornecimento de bens ou serviços comuns é feita em sessão pública por meio de propostas de preços escritas e lances verbais ou via meios eletrônicos.

*Tomada** de **preço* é a modalidade de licitação entre interessados devidamente cadastrados ou que atenderem a todas as condições exigidas para cadastramento até o 3ro. dia anterior a data do recebimento das propostas, observada a necessária qualificação. 

Agradezco posibles sugerencias!


----------



## Vanda

Eirk, você deu uma olhada no nosso dicionário e nas discussões sobre estes assuntos aqui mesmo no fórum? 

carta- convite

edital/pregão


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Edital - Pliego de condiciones
Pregão - Subasta
Carta Convite - Invitación a Proponer


----------



## Mangato

Convite es invitación. En Portugal también se llama *convite* a la entrada quese adquiere para un espectáculo, feria etc. A esto último en Brasil se conoce como ingresso

*convite*
[Do cat. _convit_.] 
Substantivo masculino. 
1.Ato de convidar; convocação: 

5.Dir. Adm. A forma mais simples de licitação, para compras ou contratos de pequeno valor, baseada em propostas solicitadas diretamente a fornecedores pelo órgão licitante. _(Aurelio online)_


*Pregão *
 Anuncio de subasta


----------



## Mangato

WhoSoyEu said:


> Edital - Pliego de condiciones
> Pregão - Subasta
> Carta Convite - Invitación a Proponer


 
Entonces, _pregão _equivale a _leilão?_ No encontré esta definición en ninguno de los diccionarios que consulté.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Mangato said:


> Entonces, _pregão _equivale a _leilão?_ No encontré esta definición en ninguno de los diccionarios que consulté.


Asi es ...


----------



## joaosilva

Mangato said:


> Convite es invitación. En Portugal también se llama *convite* a la entrada quese adquiere para un espectáculo, feria etc. A esto último en Brasil se conoce como ingresso



En Portugal se le llama así a las entradas sólo si son eso, invitaciones (a título gratuito). Normalmente son las extendidas por la organización del evento, instituciones, autoridadas, etc. (normalmente, de una forma más o menos masiva). Por ejemplo, las entratas repartidas, por un actor, para el estreno de su película entre sus amigos o por obligaciones publicitarias, etc.

Exceptuando esto, a las *entradas* se les llama _*bilhetes*_ (con deciros que a la *traquilla* le llamamos _*bilheteira*_...) o también _*entradas*_

Saludos


----------



## Mangato

joaosilva said:


> En Portugal se le llama así a las entradas sólo si son eso, invitaciones (a título gratuito). Normalmente son las extendidas por la organización del evento, instituciones, autoridadas, etc. (normalmente, de una forma más o menos masiva). Por ejemplo, las entratas repartidas, por un actor, para el estreno de su película entre sus amigos o por obligaciones publicitarias, etc.
> 
> Exceptuando esto, a las *entradas* se les llama _*bilhetes*_ (con deciros que a la *traquilla* le llamamos _*bilheteira*_...). También se puede decir _*entradas*_
> 
> Saludos


 

Gracias, por la información. Pero puedo decirte que la última vez que  asistí a una feria de muestras en Valença,  estos _convites_ debí  de pagarlos.  A quién debo de reclamar?  

Saludos, 

MG


----------



## joaosilva

Mangato, te han tangado... 
Quisiera consolarte de alguna manera:
Piensa que te has invitado a ti mismo, porque tu lo vales!


----------



## erikkung

Muchas gracias amigos y colegas Vanda, Whosoyyo, Mangato y João Silva!
Muy útil la ayuda y rica la discución.

Me quedé con las siguientes traducciones:

*Edital*= piego de condiciones / pliego de licitación / convocatoria a licitación

*(Carta) Convite* = Invitación a proponer

Sin embargo, si traducimos *pregão* como subasta, tenemos que *leilão *también es subasta, y sí lo son, ambos son subastas, sólo que en portugués brasileño *leilão *es la subasta donde alguna unidad administrativa del estado *vende *algo y *pregão *es la subasta inversa, donde algún organismo del estado *compra *algo.La primera (la venta) se define por el mayor precio ofrecido, mientras que la segunda (la compra) por el menor precio ofrecido. Hoy en dia todas estas subastas, que son modalidades de licitación, se procesan electrónicamente via Internet.

Pues bien, resta la duda de como denominar *Leilão *y  *Pregão *para dferenciarlos en espahol, si es que en algún país de habla hispana existe tal difereciación. 

También sigo sin saber como traducir *Tomada de Preços*, cuya definición está en mi primer post. Abro entonces nuevamente la discución y solicito más sugerencias en los términos explicados anteriormente.

Gracias a todos y espero más buenas ideas!


----------



## Mangato

Aquí cuando la adminstración debe adquirir un bien, o adjudicar una obra o servicio de denomina *concurso*. La subasta a la baja se realiza mediante apertura de ofertas en sobres lacrados, que se denomina *apertura de plicas*. El adjudicatario es aquel que cumpliendo el pliego de condiciones, oferta un precio mas bajo. Me imagino que esto es similar *al pregão*. El concurso puede declararse desierto, cuando no concurren posibles adjudicatarios, o no cumplen las condiciones del mismo.
También se realizan subastas a la baja (holandesa) en el ámbito privado, por ejemplo en las lonjas de pescado, en la actualidad por medios electrónicos. En un marcador van apareciendo de forma decreciente cotizaciones hasta que un postor detiene el marcador quedando como adjudicatario del lote en ese momento.

En cuanto a tomada de preço, entiendo que equivale a *cierre de admisión de plicas*


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Erik: lo que pasa es que estás tratando de traducir al español términos que están definidos en la ley brasilera (8.666/93 - ley de licitaciones, ver aqui).
Es evidente que muy difícilmente estas condiciones (que en el fondo son definiciones legales conforme tipo, valor, plazo, etc. de cada licitación) irán a coincidir con definiciones legales del mismo asunto en otro país.
Para tu traducción recomiendo usar sentido común y quizás una nota de pié de pagina para mejor entendimiento de tu lector.


----------



## erikkung

Gracias amigos!

Concuerdo com Mangato que _*pregão *_(Brasil) es equivalente a *apertura de plicas.
* 
Además, oncuerdo con Mangato en lo siguiente:
En cuanto a _*tomada de preço*_, entiendo que equivale a *cierre de admisión de plicas*[/quote]

También concuerdo com WhoSoyEu, tal vez no existan los términos directamente equivalentes a *pregão *y *leilão *en castellano por ser éstos jerga jurídica particular del Brasil y posiblemente una nota a pié de página sea la mejor solución.

Esto hasta ahora, a menos que haya otras sugerencias.

Un abrazo a todos!


----------

